# Finno ugric Workshop activities



## Norppu (Dec 21, 2019)

As posting each and every video update would generate a lot of threads I decided to start updating this thread whenever new material is available in my YouTube channel. And yes, it is a workshop related channel 

Here are the five latest additions




-




-




-




-


----------



## Norppu (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice job on your first taper pin installation!  And good tutorial...


----------



## Norppu (Dec 29, 2019)

Just made an oilgun for my milling machine.


----------



## Norppu (Jan 3, 2020)

The tail stock of my lathe has a reach of under 2 inches. It is quite tedious to make deeper holes than that. So, here is my solution for that problem.
The setup is also accurate enough to utilize very small carbide drills. I was not able to use those earlier as the tail stock is not accurate enough for them. Those drills break up on the first contact with work piece if they are not aligned  in the dead center.


----------



## Norppu (Jan 8, 2020)

My neighbor has a windmill on which the rotor blades are attached using a taper shaft and a M30 (fine) nut. He needs a nut that interlocks the actual nut. This nut should be quite thin in order to not to give water a place to collect.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 12, 2020)

I subscribed to his channel a while back. He is a good machinist and produces good content. Imho.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I subscribed to his channel a while back. He is a good machinist and produces good content. Imho.



Likewise. I enjoy his Nordic sensibilities. 
Good stuff @Norppu!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 12, 2020)

I have been subscribed to his channel since he started on H-M.


----------



## Norppu (Jan 13, 2020)

A microscope for the workshop. First part in english and the other in German language.


----------



## Norppu (Jan 13, 2020)

This is probably one of those little jobs that will pay back themselves quite soon.
1. The wife is happier
2. The electricity bill will be a tad smaller
3. You will be spending less time waiting for the kettle to warm up


----------

